# اضحك من قلبك



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

*واحد نازل من بيتهم شعره منكوش اصحابه بيقولوله شعرك منكوش قالهم "منكوش" دعوه

2- دكتور بيطري بيقول لمرآته أنا بهيم في حبك قالتله وأنا ماقدرش ارفس لك طلب

3- بيقولوا لجحا ... الحق يا جحا تعبان دخل غرفة مراتك ...فقال لهم : سيبوه يستاهل

4- ولد مغلّب مدرس الجغرافيا معاه ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عاوز يعرف خط الاستواء ده كليك ولا موبينيل

5- مرة واحد غبى واقف في الشارع و بيتكلم في المحمول و عمال يزعق و يقول: بس دوري تاني ، دوري كويس. ام واحد معدي في الشارع جه قال له: في إيه ؟؟؟؟ راح واخد المحمول منه وبيسمع ... لقى .... (الرقم الذي طلبته غير موجود في الخدمة)!!!!

6- واحد كسلان جداً ...بيقول لصاحبه : مش انا اشتغلت . قال له مبروك اشتغلت فين ؟؟ قال له في مطبعه... اقعد علي الورق علشان ما يطرش

7- معلم لغة عربية قال : وقفت السيارة فى المكان الممنوع ...ثم سأل أحد التلاميذ أن يعرب كلمة السيارة فقال التلميذ: فاعل مرفوع بالونش
8
- مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد التالت: وانت كمان عايز بلونة؟؟؟ قال له لأ... فنزل الراجل وقال له : امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين 

9- مدرس حساب سأل طالب لو كان علي أبوك دين 1000جنيه و مطلوب انه يسدده علي 10 أقساط ها يدفع كام في كل قسط؟ رد الولد مش هايدفع ولا مليم ... فقال المدرس : اقعد يابني ده انت مش فاهم الدرس كويس... فرد الولد : ده انت إللي مش فاهم بابا كويس يا أستاذ

10- واحد كسلان اتحكم عليه بالإعدام بدفنه في حفره فقالوا له نفسك في أيه قبل الموت قال نفسي أشرب قالوا له قوم أشرب قال لسه حقوم اردم ياجدع

11-واحده ست مسكت حرامى فى المطبخ ،فقالت لابنها روح إنده ابوك من على القهوة.... جه ابوه ، ولما فتح المطبخ لقي الحرامي صغيّر فقال له انت اسمك ايه؟ قالوا كريم ،فقعد يضرب فيه لحد ما عجنه .... تاني يوم الست بتفتح باب المطبخ لقيت حرامي قالت لابنها روح يا وله نادي ابوك من على القهوة جه الراجل ولما دخل المطبخ لقي واحد طول بعرض ....... بص لمراته وقال لها امال فين كريم ؟!!! 

13- واحدة حامل فى ثلاث توائم يوم الولادة الدكتور بيطلع العيل الأول لقاه نايم وساكت قعد يضريه على وشه حتى صرخ الطفل ركنه على جنب وطلع الطفل الثانى لقاه زى أخوه قعد يضربه لما فاق وركنه ..... جه الدكتور يدور على الطفل الثالث مش لاقيه راح ماشى وقال للممرضة كملى لأنهم اثنين بس ...... الممرضة جت تكمل لقت الطفل الثالث طالع براسه بالراحة وبيسألها ... هو الراجل اللى بيضرب العيال مشى ولا لسه

14- اتنين متجوزين كل ما يخرجوا فى حته مراته تقول له عايزة اروح جنينة الحيوان عند جبالية القرود.... و كل يوم تروح عند الجبلاية و تفضل تأكل القرود .... لغاية يوم الولادة دخلت تولد و لما الممرضة خرجت سألها الاب اية ولد ولاّ بينت ؟؟ فقالت له الحقيقة يافندم ملحقناش نعرف ... اول ما المولود نزل نط من الشباك

15- مره واحد بيقول لمراته انا بحب فيتراك اوى قالت له وانا بحب سمير اوى قالها ياوليه فيتراك ده مربى قالت وسمير ده عسل

16- واحدة بتتكلم مع صاحبتها بتقولها .... أنا جوزي نساي جدا كل يوم يقولي أنا نسيت مفتاح المكتب ، أنا نسيت مفتاح الشقة......... ردت صاحبتها وقالت لها : طب أنتى أرحم منّي أنا جوزي كل يوم يقول لي أنا شفتك فين قبل كده

17-واحد بخيل راح يزور مامته فى المستشفى لقى على الباب كلمة ادفع ...... قال ازورها بقى لما تروّح البيت

18- واحد دماغه مليانه حشرات راح للدكتور قاله يادكتور عاوز اطّلع الحشرات اللى فى راسى... قاله افتح المروحه على الاخر واقعد ادمها هيطير منك الحشرات ، عمل كده وبعدين نام وصحى سمع صوت الحشرات بيقول امبارح كان فيه عاصفه لكن محدش مننا مات ... راح تانى للدكتور قاله منفعش الحل ده ، الدكتور قاله خلاص اركب عربيه واطلع على اخر سرعه وطلع دماغك من الشباك ...عمل كده وهو مروح من عند الدكتور وروح نام وصحى سمعهم بيقولوا امبارح حصل عاصفه شديده قوى ومافيش حد مات .... قام رايح للدكتور تانى وقاله الحل منفعش انا عاوز اخلص بقى .... قاله مفيش الاّ حل واحد ، تعد جمب واحد وتحط راسك فى راسه... و الحشرات هتروح منك .... ام راح عمل كده ونام وصحى الصبح سمعهم بيقولوا امبارح كان فى حرب جامدة مع قبيله تانية لكن محدش مننا مات ، واسرنا 500 من القبيلة التانية

20- واحد بيقول لمراته هو فين الكلب اللى جبناه يحرس البيت ؟؟؟ قالت له : سرقوه الحراميه أمبارح .

21- سواق تاكسى ركبت معاة واحدة حلوة قال لها تعرفى تسوقى قالت لة لا .. قال لها انا تسوقى

22- واحدة حامل ولدت بنت الساعة خامسة الفجر .. جه جوزها وجاب البندقية و ... طخ البنت ........ وقال لأمها ماعندناش بنات تيجي في انصاص الليالى ....!!!*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *
> 13- واحدة حامل فى ثلاث توائم يوم الولادة الدكتور بيطلع العيل الأول لقاه نايم وساكت قعد يضريه على وشه حتى صرخ الطفل ركنه على جنب وطلع الطفل الثانى لقاه زى أخوه قعد يضربه لما فاق وركنه ..... جه الدكتور يدور على الطفل الثالث مش لاقيه راح ماشى وقال للممرضة كملى لأنهم اثنين بس ...... الممرضة جت تكمل لقت الطفل الثالث طالع براسه بالراحة وبيسألها ... هو الراجل اللى بيضرب العيال مشى ولا لسه
> 
> 
> 22- واحدة حامل ولدت بنت الساعة خامسة الفجر .. جه جوزها وجاب البندقية و ... طخ البنت ........ وقال لأمها ماعندناش بنات تيجي في انصاص الليالى ....!!!*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**جامدين بجد *


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامدين بجد *


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل *
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## SALVATION (23 يناير 2009)

_هههههههههههه
تحفة بجد
مشكوووووووووور كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## mero_engel (23 يناير 2009)

*حلووين يا جوجو *
*تسلم ايدك علي النكت الجميله*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هههههههههههه​_
> _تحفة بجد_
> 
> _مشكوووووووووور كتيييييييييير_​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا تونى*
*نورتنى بوجودك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حلووين يا جوجو *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايدك علي النكت الجميله*​


*ميرسى ليكى ولذوقك يا ميرو*
*نورتى بتشريفك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوووووووووووووووووووووووين
تسلم ايدك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (23 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جامديييييييييين يا جوجو بجد
ميرسييييييييي ليك*


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووين
> تسلم ايدك


*ميرسى لمرورك*
*نورت اخى العزيز*​


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامديييييييييين يا جوجو بجد*
> *ميرسييييييييي ليك*


*ميرسى يا ميريام على مرورك*
*نورتى اختنا العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## dark_angel (24 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه حلوين اوى النكت دول*​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااااااااااا
بنتهى الجمال


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه حلوين اوى النكت دول*​


*ميرسىى ليك ولمرورك الجميل*
*نورت اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه





كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااااا
> بنتهى الجمال



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## san-mina (24 يناير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوي اوي تسلم ايديك ​*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

san-mina قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه جميلة اوي اوي تسلم ايديك ​*


*ميرسى لمرورك اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يناير 2009)

*نكت جمده جداا


تسلم ايديك يا حبيبي

​*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *نكت جمده جداا​*
> 
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك يا حبيبي*​


*ميرسى يا مايكل لمرورك *
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (25 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههه

حلووين ياجوجو*​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *هههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *حلووين ياجوجو*​


 ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا امنا الحبيببة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك وسطينا
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 يناير 2009)

نكت جميلة جدااااااا
ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> نكت جميلة جدااااااا​
> ربنا يباركك ​
> 
> 
> ...


*thanx 3la mrork *
*god  with you*
**
​


----------



## ناوناو (27 يناير 2009)

بجد حلوين قوي ضحكت من قلبي
ربنا يفرحك ويباركك


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> بجد حلوين قوي ضحكت من قلبي
> ربنا يفرحك ويباركك


*ميرسى ليكى ولضحكتك وسطينا*
*نورتى اختنا الغالية*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## botros_22 (27 يناير 2009)

ههههههههههههه

جميل جدا شكرا لك​


----------



## just member (27 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> جميل جدا شكرا لك​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (4 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*نكت روعة بجد*
*ميررررررررررررررررررسى*


----------



## just member (5 فبراير 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *نكت روعة بجد*
> *ميررررررررررررررررررسى*


*ميرسى لمرورك وبسمتك الجميلة وسطينا*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (5 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2009)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*


*هههههههههه*
**
*شكرا لمرورك يا فيبى*
*ربنا يباركك اختى العزيزة*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

جامدين اوووووووي جوجو
ميرسي على النكت الجامدة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا ليك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


*شكرا لمرورك اخى الغالى*
*نورت ربنا يبارك حياتك*
**​


----------



## rana1981 (12 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> جامدين اوووووووي جوجو
> ميرسي على النكت الجامدة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسى اكتير يا سوسنا على مرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة​*


ميرسى يا رنون 
نورتى بوجودك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## merola (13 فبراير 2009)

*جااااااااااااااااااامدين كلهم 
حلوين اوى بجد​*


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2009)

merola قال:


> *جااااااااااااااااااامدين كلهم​*
> 
> _*حلوين اوى بجد*_​


*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## john2 (14 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامديييييييييين يا جوجو بجد*
> *ميرسييييييييي ليك*


 

[q-bible][youtube]ربنا معاك[/youtube][/q-bible]


----------



## john2 (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2009)

john2 قال:


> *شكرا*


*ديما على الرحب اخى العزيز*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة يا جوجو
ميرسى تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *تحفة يا جوجو*
> 
> *ميرسى تسلم ايدك*​


*ميرسى ليكى ولتشريفك الجميل بريسكلا*
*نورتنى اختنا العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

> *4- ولد مغلّب مدرس الجغرافيا معاه ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عاوز يعرف خط الاستواء ده كليك ولا موبينيل*



هههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه يا جوجو 

ميررررررسى ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> تحـــــــــــفه يا جوجو ​
> ميررررررسى ياباشا ​
> ...


*ميرسى اكتير الك يا كيرو*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبى*​


----------

